# Good Bye My Darling



## PrincessFiona60

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wocSYBSnoFY


1/23/1946-2/22/2018

My best friend and lover left me tonight @ 9:30 PM.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm so very sorry {{{Princess Fiona}}}. I wish I could give you a real hug. Take care


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My heart has a little crack in it for you, *PF*. I'm so very sorry for your loss. Shrek is now at peace - may you find yours, too.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Princess, 

I'm so very sorry for your loss.

B


----------



## buckytom

Oh, no. I'm so sorry, Princess. My deepest and most  heartfelt condolences.


----------



## medtran49

So sorry for your loss PF!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you My Friends.


----------



## Andy M.

Oh, PF.  My heart breaks for you.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## bethzaring

I am so sorry for you PF, I don't know what else to say.  We will help you on your new journey.


----------



## jennyema

PF

I am so very, very, very sorry .....

Please know that you have friends around the world that you have never met but still hold you dear ....

Prayers, hugs and love.

Jenny


----------



## Chef Munky

Princess,
I'm so sorry for your loss.
You're loved by many here.Were keeping you close to our hearts this morning.Especially me.

Munky.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I am so very sorry to hear this, PF. I never met your Shrek, but from what you have told us about him, he sounded like someone I would've liked.

I know it's a small consolation, but I am certain you being with him at the end made passing easier for him.

Take care of yourself. 

Steve


----------



## Katie H

Oh, my, Princess.  I'm so, so, so sorry.  In a small way I understand how you feel but know that my heart and thoughts are with you.


----------



## msmofet

I'm so sorry, PF. Please accept my deepest condolences. 
{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Josie1945

Princess,
 I am so sorry for your loss we
feel your pain.

Josie


----------



## Rocklobster

My condolences.....


----------



## caseydog

I'm so sad to hear this. Please accept my condolences.

CD


----------



## Whiskadoodle

PF,  I am so sorry  for the loss of your much loved Shrek.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Shrek. Sadly, grief is the price we pay for love, and we wouldn't trade one for the other. Love never fails. Both SC and I are praying for your healing.


----------



## jd_1138

I am soooooooo sorry.    Sending positive vibes.  Remember he's looking down on you and would want you to try to carry on, though it's hard.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm so, so sorry to hear of your great loss, Princess.  Very thankful you made the move to be so close to your folks, especially at this time.  I'm sure it's comforting to have their love and support and not have to be alone right now. Please try to remember to take care of yourself. (((love and hugs)))


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lifting you up in prayer. Blessings and peace.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you All...it's been a rough 29 hours.  I'm hoping I can get some sleep now.


----------



## blissful

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh no, soooo sorry PF.  How you loved your darling Ogre.  Deepest condolences and {{{{hugs}}}.


----------



## bethzaring

Hope you could rest last night.  Drink fluids.  Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm resting finally, zonked out in Shrek's recliner last night.

Thank Everyone.  DC gives me something to do while I'm taking a break.


----------



## SmokeAlarmSaysImDone

So very sorry for your loss


----------



## Roll_Bones

My sincere condolence.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Got together in e-mail and phone calls with the kids.  We will be having Shrek's wake in June when the kids can all get here and we can get to the campground in the Snowy Range where it will be held.


----------



## tinlizzie

So sorry to hear the sad news.  My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## bethzaring

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Got together in e-mail and phone calls with the kids.  We will be having Shrek's wake in June when the kids can all get here and we can get to the campground in the Snowy Range where it will be held.




Could you tell us the story behind Snowy Range?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bethzaring said:


> Could you tell us the story behind Snowy Range?



Yes, I will think about it today and write it up tonight. Thanks, Beth...it will help me think about what was given to me and not focus on what I have lost.


----------



## Andy R

I haven't been to DC in a while.  I heard about your loss and just wanted to send my condolences.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy R said:


> I haven't been to DC in a while.  I heard about your loss and just wanted to send my condolences.



Thank You, Andy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Here is the very short story I wrote for Cheryl:

 [FONT=&quot]Shrek was born and raised in Laramie, WY.  During the summers he spent a lot of time up in the forests along the Snowy Range, his Uncle was the Forest Ranger for the Medicine Bow National Forest out of Centennial, WY.  Libby Creek is one of the outlets of the string of lakes up in the Snowys and flows through Centennial to the Laramie River and so on to the Mississippi.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
Here are some links to pictures from around the area:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Kyle Spradley Photography | Outdoor & Nature Photographer + Multimedia-Video Producer | Laramie, Wyoming Photo Keywords: snowy range[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]http://www.vedauwoo.org/snowy-range/[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
Libby Creek was his playground, he learned to fish there, learned hiking and as he grew older the whole of the Snowy Range was all his for roaming and his most favorite place in the world.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
I also grew up heading up to Libby Creek and beyond, it remains one of my most favorite places in the world.  Me, the kids, his brothers and friends will be there in June to spread Shrek’s ashes and to hold a wake for him.[/FONT]


----------



## Cheryl J

Beautiful story, pictures, and testimony to Shrek and the life he loved. Thank you for sharing, Princess.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What a peaceful, beautiful, and meaning-filled place for Shrek to rest. Thank you so much for sharing such a special memory, *PF*.


----------



## Just Cooking

I have no idea how I missed this tribute to your husband..

Having experienced the loss of my first wife 25 years ago, I have a small understanding of your pain..

Please remain strong.. He lives on through your memories of being a couple..

Ross


----------



## Souschef

That will be a beautiful tribute to him, PF.
 [FONT=&quot]After I picked up my wife's ashes. I drove out to Oxnard, where we went for most of the 29 anniversaries we celebrated, and rented a kayak. The people there were very helpful getting the two of us launched, and I paddled out to the marina entrance. It took about a half hour of paddling until I could get clear of the breakwater and out into the open sea. The conditions were not too bad, only a one to two foot swell, which made things easier for me.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] I opened the bag with her ashes, and slowly poured them into the sea. I said a few prayers for her, and watched as the ashes dispersed into the water. I sat there for a while, reminiscing over the 30 years we spent together, and slowly paddled back to the landing.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]After changing into dry clothes, I went upstairs to the restaurant we always ate at when we came here.  I felt a small pang of remembrance and guilt, as this was the first time in a while that I had no one to help up the stairs.[/FONT]


----------



## Alix

I'm so sorry to hear this news. I know you will miss him dearly. Hugs my friend.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> What a peaceful, beautiful, and meaning-filled place for Shrek to rest. Thank you so much for sharing such a special memory, *PF*.



LOL!  I don't know about a peaceful rest...the creek is part of the Missouri Headwaters to the Mississippi and on into the Gulf of Mexico.  I have left directions that I am to be scattered at the same place, but not in the near future.

I am also going to take the old, beat up guitar his Uncle taught him to play on (It's been a wall decoration for years) to the Memorial and it will be placed on the campfire.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> I have no idea how I missed this tribute to your husband..
> 
> Having experienced the loss of my first wife 25 years ago, I have a small understanding of your pain..
> 
> Please remain strong.. He lives on through your memories of being a couple..
> 
> Ross



Thank You, Ross.  Everyone tells me I am being strong, when I feel I am falling to pieces.  Life may go on, but right now mine is just that little bit crippled.

It's hard getting up the energy to get up and do something when it's just me (and the cats).  I had a decent weekend with my Brothers in Law on Saturday afternoon and my Sisters last night.  I drove back home from Laramie today, it was a rough drive.

I appreciate your words of encouragement.


----------



## buckytom

Very cool, PF, about the ashes and guitar.

I hope you know that you are in mine, and I would imagine so many of our daily thoughts. Maybe just in a passing way, but in a warm, caring esteem. It's because of your love for Shrek, and the way you are sharing this. It's is quite remarkable.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Souschef said:


> That will be a beautiful tribute to him, PF.
> [FONT=&quot]After I picked up my wife's ashes. I drove out to Oxnard, where we went for most of the 29 anniversaries we celebrated, and rented a kayak. The people there were very helpful getting the two of us launched, and I paddled out to the marina entrance. It took about a half hour of paddling until I could get clear of the breakwater and out into the open sea. The conditions were not too bad, only a one to two foot swell, which made things easier for me.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] I opened the bag with her ashes, and slowly poured them into the sea. I said a few prayers for her, and watched as the ashes dispersed into the water. I sat there for a while, reminiscing over the 30 years we spent together, and slowly paddled back to the landing.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]After changing into dry clothes, I went upstairs to the restaurant we always ate at when we came here.  I felt a small pang of remembrance and guilt, as this was the first time in a while that I had no one to help up the stairs.[/FONT]



Thank you for your story SC.  

I will be sending Shrek off with his musician buddies and biker pals, his kids will be there and my family.  He made friends so easily, once I get the obituary sent to the newspaper, all his friends from grade school through high school will know.  It will be a party, just like he wanted.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> Very cool, PF, about the ashes and guitar.
> 
> I hope you know that you are in mine, and I would imagine so many of our daily thoughts. Maybe just in a passing way, but in a warm, caring esteem. It's because of your love for Shrek, and the way you are sharing this. It's is quite remarkable.



Bucky, I consider DC as much a part of my real life and all of you are my friends/family.  I'm just glad I am not annoying folks with my journey through this loss.  I need this outlet for my thoughts, feelings and appreciate the love and care I am getting from my DC Family.


----------



## Cheryl J

Still thinking of you with warm and huggy thoughts, Princess. What a nice memorial you have planned, with so many friends and family who loved Shrek.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Bucky, I consider DC as much a part of my real life and all of you are my friends/family.  I'm just glad I am not annoying folks with my journey through this loss.  I need this outlet for my thoughts, feelings and appreciate the love and care I am getting from my DC Family.


More warm thoughts and virtual hugs for you [emoji813]


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Oh Princess Fiona!
I have been wrapped up in my own world and did not see that Shriek had passed.
I did not ‘know’ your Ogre, nor do I ‘know’ you, but my heart aches. 
It's been just now 30 years since I lost my soon-to-be husband to a motorcycle crash.
I still cry quietly where no one, especially my husband of almost 25 years
can see me.  I don’t speak of him any longer, but he’s still with me, 
as I know that your love with be with you forever. 
This process is one of the difficult things in life that we must endure, but we must.
I wish for you and your family and friends peace, it will come.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Bucky, *I consider DC as much a part of my real life and all of you are my friends/family.*  I'm just glad I am not annoying folks with my journey through this loss.  I need this outlet for my thoughts, feelings and appreciate the love and care I am getting from my DC Family.


And many of us feel the same way about you, "sis".  You've told us much about Shrek over the years. It only makes sense to share your feelings when times get tough.


----------



## bethzaring

PrincessFiona60 said:


> .  Everyone tells me I am being strong, when I feel I am falling to pieces.  Life may go on, but right now mine is just that little bit crippled.
> 
> It's hard getting up the energy to get up and do something when it's just me (and the cats).  I had a decent weekend with my Brothers in Law on Saturday afternoon and my Sisters last night.  I drove back home from Laramie today, it was a rough drive.
> 
> I appreciate your words of encouragement.



PF, these are normal feelings.  I took a 6 session Hospice based grief support group that was extremely helpful.  We learned what was normal for grieving persons and could share experiences with others who were in the same stages of grieving.

Here is a link for a helpful video.  It is in the upper right side of the page, with the photo of Maria Shriver.

https://hospicefoundation.org/Grief-(1)/Support-Groups


----------



## Kayelle

PF, I sure agree with Beth that support groups can be very helpful. When I was widowed I didn't want to go out at night, only get in my PJ's and curl up with a box of Kleenex. For that reason an online widow/er support group worked well for me. 
The one that SC and I belonged to (and eventually hosted) no longer exists but there are many out there now.


----------



## mollyanne

awww, princess, I didn't know. It's good to hear you are surrounded by the love of friends and family during this hard time. My heart goes out to you. Warm hugs for you from an old friend.


----------



## taxlady

Oh Princess, I'm so sorry to read this. (((Hugs and love)))

I guess I didn't see it sooner because I was in my own little world.


----------



## forty_caliber

Princess I am saddened to hear of your loss.  While there are no words that can possibly assuage your grief please accept the small consolation of my best wishes and hopes for you.   

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you for your love and support.  It's getting better everyday, but I still have my moments when it hits me hard.  I've been working more, need to keep working as it helps keep my mind occupied and I am surrounded by my co-workers who have been fantastic.


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks for your report FP. I know many of us think of you daily and wonder how you're doing. 
Those moments that hit you hard are likely to happen for a very long time..sometimes just out of nowhere without warning or apparent explanation at the time. Be gentle with yourself and know that the active grief will pass, but the missing never will.
I'm so glad you have your work to fill your time, and a loving place to spend your days.


----------



## taxlady

You need to do the grieving. But, grieving is draining. Work can be a good break from grieving.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rough day today, Shrek and I always made it a celebration on St Pat's Day with food and movies.  I may just go sit in Mom's yard with the dog.


----------



## Kayelle

*{{{PF }}}*


----------



## LPBeier

Dear PF,
I am so sorry. I just read in another thread about Shrek being gone a month. Please forgive me. I just haven't been around and didn't know.

Please accept my hugs, prayers, love, and condolences. I know how much you loved each other.

Lydia!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Dear PF,
> I am so sorry. I just read in another thread about Shrek being gone a month. Please forgive me. I just haven't been around and didn't know.
> 
> Please accept my hugs, prayers, love, and condolences. I know how much you loved each other.
> 
> Lydia!



Thank you, Lydia!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Picnic area and some family, it was a sad, but good day.


----------



## Cheryl J

OMGosh, Princess.  Looks like Shrek put in his order for a beautiful day.  Been thinking of you. (((hugs)))


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'll post more pictures, my Daughter is a pic hound and got many good ones of family.  She's the redhead in one of the pics above, sitting next to Shrek's Brother, the other guy is my oldest Son.


The other picture is my sister and my niece.


----------



## Cheryl J

Beautiful family.


----------



## LPBeier

Cheryl J said:


> Beautiful family.



What Chery said. I am glad you had a sunny day and lots of family around.


----------



## taxlady

Looks like it was a good memorial. (((Great big hugs)))


----------



## Mad Cook

I've been out of touch for a long time, too, and didn't know. All my love.


----------



## Just Cooking

taxlady said:


> Looks like it was a good memorial. (((Great big hugs)))


 +1    



Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, All.


----------



## GotGarlic

What a beautiful resting place. I'm glad you had so many family members there to celebrate his life with you. Many hugs and much love for you {{{PF}}}


----------



## Andy M.

It's a beautiful spot for Shrek's memorial. Having your family there to help celebrate and share memories was a great way to honor him.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

{{{ hugs }}}

Looking forward to more photos.
Shrek's urn is fitting it seems, Celtic? 

*PF*, I'm toasting (again) you and yours as I type


----------



## Dawgluver

A sad, but beautiful and loving finale.


----------



## dragnlaw

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Souschef

Dear PF,
You are indeed blessed to have family around for his memorial. Since we had no children or family, I took er ashes out to sea in a kayak, and scattered them. I have the exact coordinates so I can join her when the time comes.
Blessings to you and your family.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

To All, my hear felt Thanks!  This has been a draining week and now it all seems so real and less surreal.


Yes, Shrek's urn is a Celtic Cross, the closest thing to religion he ever practiced. Mine is the same, we just aren't going to use it in the near future.


Battling on, moving forward. I CAN do this, it just takes a little more energy to get it (life) done.


----------



## Rascal

PrincessFiona60 said:


> To All, my hear felt Thanks!  This has been a draining week and now it all seems so real and less surreal.
> 
> 
> Yes, Shrek's urn is a Celtic Cross, the closest thing to religion he ever practiced. Mine is the same, we just aren't going to use it in the near future.
> 
> 
> Battling on, moving forward. I CAN do this, it just takes a little more energy to get it (life) done.



I'm sorry but I missed something, your husband passed away? I'm sorry for your loss, good to hear you have family around you at this sad time. Thoughts are with you.

Russ


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rascal said:


> I'm sorry but I missed something, your husband passed away? I'm sorry for your loss, good to hear you have family around you at this sad time. Thoughts are with you.
> 
> Russ




Hi Russ, yes he died 4 months ago after fighting bladder cancer.  Thank you for your post.
PF


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*More Pictures*

The King and Queen of Far, Far Away are on the right in the group photo.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Son, Shrek's Brother, Daughter, Mom and Dad in last photo.  My sister waving in the one pic.



I don't know who the white haired person is that showed up...she just hung around.  I do not resemble her...at least in my mind.


Burning Memorial Guitar.


Sideways urn.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wild flowers in the area, it was a bit marshy.


----------



## msmofet

{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh *PF* What a beautiful and uplifting place for a memorial.  What a motley crew of family!  May all of your memories of Shrek be as peaceful and beautiful as where he (and you - but no time soon, missy) will spend forever. Thank you so much for sharing your day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank You, my DC Family for your support and loving kindness in my hour of need. I appreciate each and every one of you. Thank You.


----------



## Josie1945

Princess what a beautiful place to 
have a memorial service. The wild 
flowers are awesome. I loved seeing 
the pictures of the family. The white 
haired lady is beautiful.
    This is the time to start thinking of
yourself. Do something to make yourself
feel beautiful. Trust me it will help!!


Love U
Josie


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I do need a hair cut...


----------



## dragnlaw

Love your T-Shirt!  LOL!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> Love your T-Shirt!  LOL!




The last line reads: Time to be a Unicorn


Can't see it for the belly fat...


----------



## dragnlaw

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The last line reads: Time to be a Unicorn
> 
> 
> Can't see it for the belly fat...



Perfect!

And not to worry - wouldn't see it on me either! 



(although I might change it to: Time to be a Dragon)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> Perfect!
> 
> And not to worry - wouldn't see it on me either!
> 
> 
> 
> (although I might change it to: *Time to be a Dragon*)




I'd get that one, too!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I do need a hair cut...


I think you need to dye it an outrageous colour. I'm just waiting for mine to get white enough that it won't need bleaching, then it's gonna be green or purple or some interesting mélange.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You and your sister sure look related, *PF.* Does Shrek's brother look anything like he did? I can imagine Shrek at least sporting a nice, fuzzy beard.


----------



## dragnlaw

Cooking Goddess said:


> You and your sister sure look related, *PF.* Does Shrek's brother look anything like he did? I can imagine Shrek at least sporting a nice, fuzzy beard.



+1 !!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I think you need to dye it an outrageous colour. I'm just waiting for mine to get white enough that it won't need bleaching, then it's gonna be green or purple or some interesting mélange.




I'm thinking of going purple.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> You and your sister sure look related, *PF.* Does Shrek's brother look anything like he did? I can imagine Shrek at least sporting a nice, fuzzy beard.




His Brother looks so much like Shrek I thought my Mom was going to faint.  Shrek's beard was kept shorter and he wasn't as tall as his brother.


As for my Sister, we all look related, even my Brother...who did not attend.  Apart you would not know we are related, only until you get us into a group can you see it.


I am the eldest.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I can see now why Dad does a double take every once in a while.  I look more like his Mother at this time, height, shape coloring.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My DC Friends and Family...today marks one year. It's been a really rough year, but I think I've turned a corner.

Mourning is done, the grief will still take some time.

Thank you all for your love and support during this time of my life.


----------



## Just Cooking

Time does ease the pain...


----------



## msmofet




----------



## taxlady

Great big, smooshy (((hugs Princess)))


----------



## Dawgluver

Many hugs, my dear friend. It's such a difficult time.


----------



## Josie1945

Princess I hope each day gets brighter and
brighter . May all your flowers bloom 

Josie


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Honey, you need a big hug: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





There will always be a little grief, no matter how much time has gone by. It's just a reminder about how very much Shrek loved you  and you love him.


----------



## Katie H

Omigosh!  I remember the one-year anniversary of Buck's death.  It was bittersweet.  And, now, at nearly 10 years there are still pangs but, as you say, the mourning has passed but the grief still has to be tempered.


I am so comforted that Glenn has no challenge with me when I speak of Buck and some of my memories of/with him.  In that, my grief is softened.


Big hugs to you sweet lady.


----------



## GotGarlic

Hugs and love to you, PF [emoji177]


----------



## Kayelle

That first year is so hard PF but it's the proof that life does go on. It will feel like yesterday and forever ago for very long time. You're on the road!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you, this was much needed.  

 “Do you not know that a man is not dead while his name is still spoken?”
― Terry Pratchett, Going Postal 

“Death ends a life, not a relationship.”
― Mitch Albom, Tuesdays with Morrie 

“I meant," said Ipslore bitterly, "what is there in this world that truly makes living worthwhile?"
Death thought about it.
CATS, he said eventually. CATS ARE NICE.”
― Terry Pratchett, Sourcery 

“I hold it true, whate'er befall;
I feel it when I sorrow most;
'Tis better to have loved and lost
Than never to have loved at all.”
― Alfred Lord Tennyson, In Memoriam


----------



## Cheryl J

Love those, and hugs to you, Princess.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My DC Friends and Family...today marks one year. It's been a really rough year, but I think I've turned a corner.
> 
> Mourning is done, the grief will still take some time.
> 
> Thank you all for your love and support during this time of my life.



PF, I don't get many notifications anymore on posts but I am sure glad I got this one. My love, heart, prayers and hugs go out to you. The 22nd would have been my parents 75th wedding anniversary and it is the start of a month of dates that bring up a lot of emotions. 

I haven't lost a spouse (to passing anyway) so I can't say that I totally know what you are going through, but I know how much you loved Shrek.


----------

